# cens d’éligibilité



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi texto* dice:

[…] pour beaucoup d’historiens et de politistes l’extension plus ou moins large du cercle des bénéficiaires de ces droits [les droits politiques, c’est-à-dire du droit de vote et de l’éligibilité] est le critère principal auquel se mesurent les progrès de la démocratie tout au long de ces deux siècles [XIX-XX]. À prendre l’histoire de cette période dans son ensemble, et malgré des reculs temporaires, ce cercle n’a cessé de s’élargir : *par la diminution, puis la suppression du cens* […]

Me pregunto si en este caso el 'cens', a secas, podrá traducirse como 'impuesto censitario'.

* Colliot-Thélène, _La Démocratie sans _demos.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
C'est moins l'impôt en lui même *que son montant minimal* à partir duquel le contribuable est aussi électeur / éligible.


> *2.* Montant de l'impôt (direct ou foncier) que doit payer un individu pour être électeur ou éligible sous certains régimes politiques. _Payer le cens électoral, abaisser le cens_


 (CNRTL)


----------



## swift

Creo que se puede referir al monto cuando se habla de la disminución, pero no cuando se habla de su supresión: sería absurdo hacer equivaler dicho monto a cero, pero mantener la figura.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> C'est moins l'impôt en lui même *que son montant minimal*


Ah, certes, mon vieux, t'as raison, je l'ai vu, mais pour abréger et, aussi


swift said:


> Creo que se puede referir al monto cuando se habla de la disminución, pero no cuando se habla de su supresión


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> sería absurdo hacer equivaler dicho monto a cero, pero mantener la figura.


Il n'y a aucune raison : si tu supprimes le cens, le régime censitaire cesse d'exister / est supprimé  en même temps...


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> si tu supprimes le cens, le régime censitaire cesse d'exister


Précisément, et c'est pour cela que mon auteur parle de 'cens' tout court, et je dirais 'impuesto censitario' tout court.

Je vois pas quel est le problème.


----------



## jprr

Lo veo más como una cuota contributiva  / tributación minimal ...que como "impuesto" que pagaban todos los contribuyentes.
Después...


----------



## totor

Pero el CNRTL habla de 'impuesto', JP.


> Montant de l'impôt (direct ou foncier) que doit payer un individu pour être électeur ou éligible


----------



## jprr

Le CNTRL perle de *MONTANT de l'impôt*, et pas d'*impôt* "en soi" ou particulier... Il ne suffit pas de payer l'impôt, ou de payer "un impôt".; il faut que le montant de l'impôt que tu payes,_ comme les autres contribuables non électeurs,_ *soit égal ou supérieur *à XX


----------



## totor

Mais quoi que le montant soit haut ou bas, c'est toujours un impôt…


----------



## jprr

Certes, mais c'est *le montant*  de ce que tu payes (le cens) *qui fait que tu as le droit de vote ou pas* ! pas le fait que tu payes l'impôt.

=> si tu baisses ce montant, plus de gens ont le droit de vote...
à la limite basse, tu es électeur* si* tu payes des impôts

Si tu supprimes le cens, le fait d'être électeur ne dépend plus du fait de payer des impôts ou pas.

Peut-être vaudrait-il mieux parler de "nivel patrimonial exigido" que d'impôt.


> democracia censitaria
> 1. f. democracia que restringe el derecho de voto al censo de contribuyentes de un cierto nivel patrimonial.


 (DRAE)


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Certes, mais c'est *le montant* de ce que tu payes (le cens) *qui fait que tu as le droit de vote ou pas* ! pas le fait que tu payes l'impôt.


Ah, tiens, ça c'est bien vrai, mais tout de même c'est ce qui dit mon auteur :


totor said:


> la diminution, puis la suppression du cens


ce qui, d'après toi, est bien traduit par 'la disminución, luego por la supresión del impuesto censitario', qui est exactement la même chose que 'la disminución, luego por la supresión del monto de lo que paga el que tiene el derecho de voto'

N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Nanon

Ah, ces dictionnaires... 
Le Petit Robert dit ceci : Quotité d'imposition nécessaire pour être électeur ou éligible.
Et le Cornu (« Vocabulaire juridique ») : Minimum d'impôt direct payé, pris comme condition du droit de vote quand existe le suffrage censitaire.
Ces définitions ont le mérite d'indiquer plus clairement qu'il s'agit d'un _seuil _d'imposition (qui a pu être calculé en journées de travail ou en argent selon les époques).
Autre remarque - si ton auteur parle de la France sous la Monarchie de Juillet : le cens d'éligibilité était plus élevé que le cens électoral. Pour voter, il fallait déjà être un homme riche et donc payer beaucoup d'impôts ; mais pour être élu, il fallait être encore plus riche et donc en payer plus encore. Ceci dit, d'autres pays ont connu le suffrage censitaire avec des conditions de revenus et non de seuil d'imposition.

Mais au fait, pourquoi pas _censo _?


> La elaboración de la ley por los progresistas, bajando el censo, bastando para poder ser elector la posesión de una yunta o pagar determinado alquiler por la casa que se ocupaba, dio ocasión a muchos abusos y a la casi universalización del sufragio en muchas provincias.


https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/1708416.pdf


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Mais au fait, pourquoi pas _censo _?


Sí, sería lo más lógico; pero el _censo_ es también considerado una carga o impuesto y no se refiere, al menos primariamente —que yo sepa—, al monto.


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Ces définitions ont le mérite d'indiquer plus clairement qu'il s'agit d'un _*seuil *_


*Oui... *
dont les limites, les  exigences, les conditions, les modes de calcul... ont beaucoup varié selon les territoires et les époques.
_en général _fondé sur des critères _fiscaux_  ( économiques / patrimoniaux), _d'où les définitions des dictionnaires_, mais pas forcément uniquement (classe sociale, éducation ...)


----------



## Nanon

Le critère fiscal dans la définition, c'est applicable en France, mais c'est le critère patrimonial qui est retenu dans la définition de _sufragio censitario_ selon le dictionnaire juridique de la RAE : Definición de sufragio censitario - Diccionario del español jurídico - RAE
Évidemment, l'un conditionne l'autre.

Ce qui motive ma question, c'est que _impuesto censitario / impôt censitaire_ s'utilisent aussi pour qualifier un impôt _inégalitaire _: n'est-ce pas le risque ?


> Mais un tel impôt censitaire suppose que les bénéfices des services publics sont répartis de manière plus ou moins uniforme sur l'ensemble de la population adulte résidente, ce qui est loin d'être évident dans de nombreux cas (éducation, santé, ...).
> La concurrence fiscale en Europe : une contribution au débat


----------



## totor

Para no dejar en el aire este hilo, aquí va otra ocurrencia de la palabra en el mismo libro, 40 páginas después, que, *a mi juicio* (doble subrayado ), parecería indicar exactamente lo mismo: no el monto en sí, sino directamente el impuesto, que funcionó como una traba en sí, independientemente de su monto:

Les luttes menées pour les droits politiques, par les hommes *exclus par le cens*, par les noirs aux États-Unis ou par les femmes, tout au long des XIXe et XXe siècles dans les nations occidentales et dans beaucoup de pays encore aujourd’hui […]

Pero reconozco que también se puede decir que la exclusión se debió a que el impuesto era muy alto…

Tal vez todo sea una cuestión de punto de vista…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Personalmente traduciría _cens _por *cuota (tributaria/de contribución)*, tal y como ya lo indicó jprr unos cuantos posts más arriba.

De hecho, me parece que es el término que se utiliza en español en documentos relativos al sufragio censitario:



> Podían ser electores los mayores contribuyentes, en razón de 200 por cada diputado que correspondiera a cada provincia, a los que había que añadir todos los contribuyentes que pagaran igual *cuota *a la menor...





> La *cuota de contribución *variaba de una provincia a otra y el número de electores dependía de la población, no de la riqueza...


Fuente: La cultura de la participación

En este diccionario bilingüe de 1846, se traduce cuota por _cens_:



> ... cuota... Jurisp. cens: la quotité d'imposition nécessaire pour être électeur ou éligible...


Diccionario Universal Francés-Español, Español-Francés: Español-Francés. A-C


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> el _censo_ es también considerado una carga o impuesto y no se refiere, al menos primariamente —que yo sepa—, al monto.


Il y a une différence historique, et elle est importante pour expliquer en quoi les définitions française et espagnole peuvent diverger, et aussi pour éclairer le puzzle livré par notre ami le TLFi : CENS : Définition de CENS. En français, le cens _*était *_un impôt, mais cette acception est étroitement associée à la France d'avant la Révolution (l'Ancien Régime). Le cens était une redevance, en argent ou en nature, versée par le paysan au seigneur en contrepartie de l'exploitation des terres. Comme d'autres droits seigneuriaux, le cens a disparu en 1789 avec l'abolition des privilèges, et là s'est opéré un glissement de... sens . Avec la Révolution, le cens est devenu le seuil d'imposition (cuota tributaria) à partir duquel le citoyen est jugé apte à être électeur ou éligible.

Par hasard, je viens de tomber sur ceci sous la plume d'un politiste, dans les archives du _Diplo _:


> Contre la monarchie de Juillet qui résistait à tout élargissement du droit de vote, la campagne des banquets avait revendiqué l’abaissement du cens, pas sa suppression [...]
> [...] le suffrage universel (fut) immédiatement proclamé. Il fallait en effet calmer des insurgés menaçants et contrebalancer des mesures d’austérité. Une formule tautologique soulignait la rupture avec l’Ancien Régime : « Le gouvernement provisoire arrête en principe et à l’unanimité que le suffrage sera universel et direct sans la moindre condition de cens. »
> Le suffrage universel, « invention » française



À propos de l'usage de _censitaire _glissant vers l'idée de l'inégalité, un observateur de la Révolution de 1848 note ceci :


> [...] au pays censitaire, on avait opposé le pays vrai, la nation tout entière; on avait fait appel au suffrage universel; en glorifiant la République passée, on avait montré la République future.
> Les banquets réformistes.


----------



## totor

Queridos todos (y espero que conserven por muchos años más la paciencia que me tienen  ), ¿qué les parece si traduzco 'por la disminución, luego por la supresión de la cuota censitaria'?


----------

